# Just Ranger



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He needed a little one on one time, away from the red girls.
Just him being a silly sugarfaced boy at the creek.
When people ask "When do males outgrow the silly puppy stage?" I have to tell them, "I hope they never do. "


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

What a clown ... love it.


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

oh my gosh I love it. the exact same moves my 7 month puppy does! I hope he never stops being silly or wild!!!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Fully agree, never want them to outgrow this beautiful playfulness)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He had a couple of friends join him this time.


----------

